# Zsnes usb joypad problems



## n0dl (Feb 10, 2009)

Hello, I am trying to use a usb joypad device with zsnes version 1.51 obtained via pkg_add but I get an error message saying "ZSNES could not find any joysticks" upon exiting the program. I read on the mailing list that usb joypads only work with certain programs and that the code for joypad support was taken out of zsnes. However that thread was made in 2003. Has this been fixed since then? I also tried using linux-js as well as xjoypad to no avail. 
I am on 7.1-RELEASE 
This is my dmesg input for uhid0:

```
uhid0: <WiseGroup.,Ltd TigerGame PS/PS2 Game Controller Adapter, class 0/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 2> on uhub0
linux_js: /dev/uhid0 (WiseGroup.,Ltd TigerGame PS/PS2 Game Controller Adapter) attached to /dev/input/js0
```


----------



## BuSerD (May 28, 2009)

I have not used znes on freebsd in a couple years but the last i heard was that the joystick support is now a piece of shareware. Did around on the net and you should find something.


----------

